
Modelling the World of Blade Runner with Haskell's Type System - zzeder
https://dev.to/therewillbecode/modelling-the-world-of-blade-runner-with-haskell-s-type-system-41af
======
abd1
technology increasing faster and faster very nice post thanks for sharing this
information

